# Make new board for Chinese Tractors



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Made new board for Chinese Tractors*

For all things Chinese :flowersmi


----------



## Dana (Sep 30, 2003)

What do ya feed these things? Gasoline, diesel or rice? :lmao: :smiles: :usa:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Rice burners*



> _Originally posted by Dana _
> *What do ya feed these things? Gasoline, diesel or rice? :lmao: :smiles: :usa: *


I guess they fall under rice burners:smiles: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*\ /

()*

Did someone say rice burners?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

dont want to sound unamerican on this issue, but dont get me started. i see chineese tractors advertised prices seem reasonable, parts and warranties questionable. many usa badged tractors are made overseas, i just dont see any savings on these units. bottom line, more profits for a company in the usa while products are made overseas. prices should go down, but they dont. like i said, dont get me started. my own oppinion.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With a few exceptions; the Chinese tractors are all Compact Utility Tractors. I think they would fit in better in that section. Not many farmers I know of that use them for actual major farm duty.


----------

